# Call for mercy petition



## StriperAddict (Oct 23, 2011)

Please consider the petition from "Voice of the Martyrs" to free Asia Bibi, who "has been sentenced to death for alleged blasphemy against Muhammad."

Here is the information with links to sign petition:
_____________________________________

<TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ccc 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #ccc 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 13px; BORDER-LEFT: #ccc 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccc 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=15 width=700 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>*






CALL FOR MERCY PETITION 
TO BE DELIVERED SOON. 
PLEASE SIGN TODAY.*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 
<TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ccc 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #ccc 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 13px; BORDER-LEFT: #ccc 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccc 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=15 width=700 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>Dear friends: 

We recently received an update from our field staff in Pakistan regarding Asia Bibi, who has been sentenced to death for alleged blasphemy against Muhammad. Although we had heard reports that Asia had been "tortured" by a prison official, her husband clarified that she has _not_ been tortured but has been harassed by a prison guard (the guard has since been disciplined). Because of threats against her, Asia is held in a secure cell, separated from the general prison population.

Asia's husband also shared some encouraging news. One of Asia's guards is a Christian and has consistently been kind to her. Asia has her Bible, and she receives encouragement and blessings from God's Word each day. In spite of her challenging situation, she testified that God has been faithful in encouraging and sustaining her. "God is with me," she told her husband. "I feel strong and protected."

THANK YOU for your prayers for Asia Bibi. Clearly, God is answering our prayers. Please continue to pray.
Asia has been in prison for more than two years, separated from her husband and daughters by an unjust ruling based on an unjust law. Her appeal has been filed with the High Court, but there is no clear indication of when the court will rule on the case.

*NOW IS THE TIME TO SPEAK OUT FOR ASIA BIBI.*

Since VOM launched the Call For Mercy petition drive in August, more than 300,000 signatures have been collected (including digital and paper signatures). In November, VOM staff will make the first delivery of those signatures to the Pakistani Embassy in Washington D.C. If you haven't yet added your voice to this chorus for justice, NOW IS THE TIME.

GO NOW TO WWW.CALLFORMERCY.COM and sign the petition to free Asia Bibi. Our goal is 1 MILLION SIGNATURES on her behalf.

If you've already signed the petition, *PLEASE SHARE THE WEB ADDRESS* with your friends. Share it on Facebook and Twitter. Share the petition drive with your Sunday school class or Bible study group. Encourage everyone you know to speak out for Asia Bibi by joining this CALL FOR MERCY.

For those in bonds,




Tom White
Executive Director 

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; PADDING-TOP: 10px" colSpan=2><TABLE style="BORDER-TOP: #ccc 1px solid" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>If you would like to view a list of resources on the persecuted church and online specials from VOM, please visit www.VOMBooks.com.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

